# Does anyone else like tho old HS model better



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

I can't believe I am saying this but after lots of frustration and anticipation about getting my 928HSS track drive with electric start........

I wish I had my old 928 back. Here is my opinion after using the machine to clear my driveway two times:

Point 1: the foot control height adjustment is much better on the OLD machine- I prefer the foot control height adjustment. Now there are two many things to to control with my hands. I also can never seem to get the adjustment right with the new controls. this is actually the new feature i hate the most and this one alone has me thinking bout buying used 928 and selling this one.

Point 2: The motorized shoot control is slightly better but not a big deal: I was just as fast with the old control. I give this an equivalent to the old machine. It does win on the cool factor.

Point 3: I feel like this machine has slight less power. It seems slower at top speed and I never had the chute totally clog up on my old machine NEVER. I had this happen on my new machine.

Point 4: The steering is a nice feature but again I did not find myself using it that much. It a nice thing but not as big of a deal as i thought.

Overall I really prefer the old machine. Sometimes simple is better.

Oh well


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for that feedback. I've been lusting for the HSS (but less since I implemented my motorized chute mod). For me, the crank on the HS series was the biggest issue; too low and counter-intuitive with regard to direction of turn, so I'd have to think about turning direction each time. 

Reading about your impressions makes me glad to still be with my HS928TAD. Will be watching this thread though. I'm sure others will weigh in.

PS - I never clogged the chute either. I think of that clip-on stick they provide as a superfluous fixture. Also I think the new HSS chute is a bit too slow.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Never got a chance to use buddies HSS928, but I can tell you that my HS machines have yet to disappoint me. 

Today's slush/wet snow was no match for the HS1132, 6 passes and the driveway was done, helped a couple of neighbors out as well as their machines couldnt go 2 feet before getting clogged. The 1132 cleared 4 driveways, 60 feet, two 50 feet and one 40 feet long didnt clog even once. 



I think the design of the impeller tunnel and discharge hole may be working against the HSS machines. The older HS models have discharge hole roughly 2X4" in size where as the newer machines have a significantly larger opening. Thats the only thing I could think of that might be causing this clogging issue, that and the fact that the impellers are bigger now and spinning at roughly the same speed.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

This was my 3rd cleanup with my HSS. I have to say after installing the poly shoes, it drove like a sports car, thanks to Tony here at the forum.
I did get the slushy snow stuck in the shoot today, I never had that issue with my old HS928, but it cleared out fast!
I'm a tall guy and never liked the old hand turning shoot, I do love the new one.
The leg adjustment was another thing that I did not like, I love the new 1 finger adjustment, and the steering, I am getting used to it and now I love it.

Overall, it's a great machine, did I say I love the new FallLine poly shoes!!! What a difference it made, I just don't get why it never came with the machine.

The wife took some pictures, I'll post them tomorrow. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

my new 928 chute clogged many times today. like obthedog I'm not impressed with the power. 
Heavy wet snow today, but I've never had a machine become clogged and useless like this before.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't get the love for the foot pedal. I had an HS928TA and upgraded to a HS1132CTS and the hydraulic height assist is so much nicer and faster.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

I've read a lot of internet reviews/complaints about the lack of power in the new HSS blowers. I wonder if the new hydrostatic transmissions use more engine horsepower to run then the older HS units?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think we may see HSS1128 or HSS1328 blowers in the future (due to the several complains of lack of power, and the increased impeller size).
Don't know if there might be engine upgade on the HSS1332, but I have not seen any complains yet as per lack of power on them.
_*This is just my own speculation*_.

:blowerhug:


----------



## vinnyNH (Dec 30, 2015)

I tried using my HSS928ATD again yesterday with about 8" on the ground. On its first pass, it went pretty well without any clogging but as I started my 2nd pass with about 1 inch on the ground and a bit wet, it clogged up. I ended up using my 15 yr old Ariens 1028 to finish the job. The tool for clearing the chute is useless. I guess I will continue to use both from now on. I even sprayed the chute with Teflon the night before.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone know the clearance between the impeller and the impeller housing?


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh. I'm in NH also, like Vinny and JnC. I too broke out an old Arien to finish the job. I'm stuck with this new 928. I doubt the dealer will refund me but I so wish I never bought it. I live in SouthEast NH where we get a lot of wet snow being closer to the coast, so this machine is most likely going to frustrate me for a long time. That stick is useless to unclog the small hole the impeller is supposed to push the snow through? Why is the hole so small? Huge bummer.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I think we may see HSS1128 or HSS1328 blowers in the future (due to the several complains of lack of power, and the increased impeller size).
> Don't know if there might be engine upgade on the HSS1332, but I have not seen any complains yet as per lack of power on them.
> _*This is just my own speculation*_.
> 
> :blowerhug:



You know the power to bucket size had never been an issue with the older HS series. Obviously there is no replacement for displacement/power but slapping on more power or smaller buckets may not resolve the root issue with the machines clogging. 

I am sure these concerns are getting passed onto the engineers at Honda and a fix may be in the works already, may be a TSB is in order :icon_whistling:


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

fake_usa said:


> I've read a lot of internet reviews/complaints about the lack of power in the new HSS blowers. I wonder if the new hydrostatic transmissions use more engine horsepower to run then the older HS units?


Or perhaps it's because it's turning a larger diameter impeller at the same speed?


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I ran almost full throttle thru the 8" of wet snow just north of Boston with the hss1332. No clog. Big difference over the HS model. I also wrote a critical review of the hs1332 vs a 32" simplicity pro. The bigger impeller means more snow inside and with the same size engine it's less available power. A 14hp would be nice but the 13hp is the largest honda makes so that will never happen. It cleaned up better, at faster speeds than the hs. the snow it took in shot out without spilling out the side. I do think it will have a harder time with end of driveway snow, than the hs model, because it will have to process a larger volume with the same size engine, but apearantly you can't have it all with a snowblower. Just go slower there. I don't think it shoots are far as the hs, again due to the larger chute and impeller, buts that's ok for me. The steering needs to be learned but if I go off track, and I remember to, i tap a trigger and im back on track with no effort vs swinging the thing over (big difference on the 32" model than 28") also it turns on a dime with no effort. I find i use the gas strut more than the foot pedal on the hs to get over sidewalk bumps due to roots. At first i didnt like it but now i do. The gas stut also makes the bucket go higher which made changing the sheer pin a breeze. I really wish I got the atd electric start model. :/ anyone want to buy a hss1332aat? Used twice with poly shoes. I would get this machine again and I'm glad I didn't get the aries hydro pro track. New model issues aside (if any pop up) i think this is a very nice machine, with a high level of build quality/design and I think the performance for the price is much more in line than the hs1332 I bought 2 years ago.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Zero1 said:


> This was my 3rd cleanup with my HSS. I have to say after installing the poly shoes, it drove like a sports car, thanks to Tony here at the forum.
> I did get the slushy snow stuck in the shoot today, I never had that issue with my old HS928, but it cleared out fast!
> I'm a tall guy and never liked the old hand turning shoot, I do love the new one.
> The leg adjustment was another thing that I did not like, I love the new 1 finger adjustment, and the steering, I am getting used to it and now I love it.
> ...


How much did you pay for the Falline shoes? Their website doesn't list the price other than they sell individually and not sold in pairs.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

charley95 said:


> How much did you pay for the Falline shoes? Their website doesn't list the price other than they sell individually and not sold in pairs.


I bought them from amazon for $14.99 each.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I know "_*it would be hard to do to a new machine"*_, but an impeller kit mod may solve everyones HSS928 clogging issues (it should not be needed, but may be one answer to this current issue).
:blowerhug:


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's my beast from yesterdays storm.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Zero1 said:


> I bought them from amazon for $14.99 each.


Thanks! Those are the ones I want.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope I don't sound like a broken record, but new threads, or at least discussions are popping up all the time on the new vs.the previous.

• My HSS1332ATD hasn't even come close to plugging up. I've gone through roughly 112" of snow so far, most of it heavy wet to sopping wet. 

• The throwing distance is no higher than my 24 year old HS828, but all the way from wow on the perfect conditions to pretty darn good on the wet sloppy stuff.

• Maybe because of my uneven gravel driveway, but I absolutely love the auger height control. It does take time to get used to all the controls I now have to deal with, but that one in itself is the single best feature for me.

• I have yet to do a speed test compared to my 828, but I swear the HSS is slower than the HS.

• The auger protection system is the second best feature to me. Saved me a shear bolt change once.

• I actually don't like the electric chute (due to its slow speed), but I don't miss bending down for the crank handle either. If I could have an ATD without the e-chute – knowing what I know now – I would get that version. I am much faster with the manual crank. I do have a lot of bends and turns in my snow blowing path though.

• The HP is great compared to my GX240, but I'm not blown away by it. It sure gets the job done, and done well at that though.

• The double articulated chute is very nice and I use it quite a bit.

• The turn feature is really nice at both ends of the driveway, other than that, I don't really need it, but in those two zones, it's awesome to have.

• I could take it or leave it on the 12v start, but my wife likes it. 

• I was happy enough with a 28" clearing width. If I could have gotten a GX390 on a 28" bucket, I would have gone that route. The 32" width is nice on the single path I clear to my woodshed and lp tank. The extra 4" is nice (I use a wheelbarrow to bring firewood into my house, the 28" path is a little narrow for my wobbly ways with a full load of hardwood). On the main drive, I don't notice getting done much quicker than with the 28" Maybe that will change as I get used to the new way.

* I may add to this as I think of things:

• I added Honda commercial side skids and it doesn't jump around like it would when I lowered the bucket as low as it would go on my uneven drive. It now acts much better.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Zero1 said:


> I bought them from amazon for $14.99 each.


Did you need longer bolts for the Fallines?


----------



## Frost (Dec 29, 2015)

jrom said:


> Hope I don't sound like a broken record, but new threads, or at least discussions are popping up all the time on the new vs.the previous.
> 
> • My HSS1332ATD hasn't even come close to plugging up. I've gone through roughly 112" of snow so far, most of it heavy wet to sopping wet.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with your observations more. One thing I will add though. After using an HS928 last year and going to the HSS1332 this year, there is not a single feature on the HS that I would take over the much improved HSS. I agree the electric chute is a little slower that I the tracks turning ability, but it beats **** near kneeling to rotate the old crank.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

charley95 said:


> Did you need longer bolts for the Fallines?


Actually I used the same screws that came with the Honda commercial skids, I don't know what size they are, sorry. But I did need to use bigger spacers, since the spacers that came with the commercial skids were small it kept sinking in the poly shoes, I kept tightening it and then noticed that it was going through the poly! I had some spacers, but I never measured it. I think they were 3/4" spacers. Hope this helps.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I think you need 8mm bolts. 10mm which is the stock size won't fit thru the poly shoes. I wouldn't get stainless as they tend to sheer off easy.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone - the clogging is driving me crazy.....more of it today. I just put it on craigs list and am going to look for nearly new old HS model.

Seriously bummed and really did not anticipate that Honda would have a design flaw like this.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

obthedog said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone - the clogging is driving me crazy.....more of it today. I just put it on craigs list and am going to look for nearly new old HS model.
> 
> Seriously bummed and really did not anticipate that Honda would have a design flaw like this.


 Sorry to hear it 

My guy told me this.
"THE REASON IT PLUGGED UP IS THAT THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH SNOW. 
The new unit is a beast and it needs a volume of snow to blow and not clog." 

And since it happened to mine, I am buying an HS928 old version. Good luck man!


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Ssssssoooooooo tempted to try and work a trade. (I bought an HS928TA in fall 2014.) Good luck with your attempt to go back in time!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

obthedog said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone - the clogging is driving me crazy.....more of it today. I just put it on craigs list and am going to look for nearly new old HS model.
> 
> Seriously bummed and really did not anticipate that Honda would have a design flaw like this.


If the clogging is what bothers you the most why not just install an impeller kit and keep it (it is fairly simple and inexpensive to do).


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

The problem is with the 928's. The 1332 may be a Beast, but the 928's are NOT a beast. The 928's are slightly underpowered. They bog and you have to let them catch up. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with the clogging, but the clogging is such a bummer. I called Honda today and they said go talk to the dealer. I did and they wouldn't take it back. I'm stuck with my 928. not happy. I guess I will try and put an impeller kit on it. RIDICULOUS, to have to redesign their bad design on my brand new machine. Can anybody link me to a good kit? thanks? and do I have to pull the augers and the impeller to put these on? bummer!!!!

I need a link to a good impeller kit? again, thanks if you can link me. There are a few on Amazon but I want to buy a recommended one.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

What is the clearance from the auger/housing relative in these new HSS units...


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks I will check that out


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

I am in the same boat. My 3 year old 928 clogged far less then my new 928. They must know this is a problem and I would expect it will get addressed at some point. I just hope the fix will be field up gradable.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anybody notice the tracks on the HSS1332 spin more than the HS1332? As if the material changed and it't not as grippy?

Someone said that with the HSS drive clutch triggers there are too many levers. I'm kinda agreeing to a point. The feature works great and there was a need but those clutch levers are are large especially in addition to the levers already there. I'm in a down town type setting, as I try to work them to make tight turns, i have to think about wrapping my hand around 1, then the other. The auger and drive levers are already over sized compared to other manufactures. Its a large distance to span to grab 1 than the other, making tight turns (on a walk way for example) cumbersome. I think smaller finger triggers would have been more functional. 

After using it 2 more times, I think it shoots just as far as the HS.

I still like it more than the HS. After selling the HS, it was only about a $400 upgrade for me...


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

tonysak said:


> Does anybody notice the tracks on the HSS1332 spin more than the HS1332? As if the material changed and it't not as grippy?


Can't compare to an HS1332, but compared to an HS828, it does seem not as quite as grippy (at certain times only, not generally). A few times when I would try to correct my direction with the trigger, I would just come to a stop. I thought I'd hit something in the way, but I would look down and see one of the tracks spinning away. I'd then lift up a touch on the height lever and go on my way.

Now that I have the side skids on, I haven't spun once...but they haven't been on for long.


----------



## vinnyNH (Dec 30, 2015)

Finally, I was able to clear my driveway with just the HSS928ATD this morning. The snow as fluffy snow, not wet at all. Total of about 4-6". I did have to slow down because it sounded like the engine was ready to stall. One thing that I changed was that I remove the rear shoe and replaced it with the commercial side shoe. Must not have mounted it too evenly because there is a slight pull the the left.

I think there is quite a difference between the 1332 and the 928. Seems like most people are happy with the HSS1332. 

Like many, I think I should have waited till the product mature a bit.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

VinnyNH,

That is dissappointing for sure I bet. A machine that size should not bog down with 4-6" of light fluffy snow. Wow I am really surprised.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

vinnyNH said:


> Finally, I was able to clear my driveway with just the HSS928ATD this morning. The snow as fluffy snow, not wet at all. Total of about 4-6". I did have to slow down because it sounded like the engine was ready to stall. One thing that I changed was that I remove the rear shoe and replaced it with the commercial side shoe. Must not have mounted it too evenly because there is a slight pull the the left.
> 
> I think there is quite a difference between the 1332 and the 928. Seems like most people are happy with the HSS1332.
> 
> Like many, I think I should have waited till the product mature a bit.


I can't recall the thread but there was a new owner with a 928....can't recall the exact conversation, but I do recall discussing checking RPM to making sure the unit was making full power.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel for all of you with new 928's...Seems Honda will do something about this. There's just too many having the same problems.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Not liking what I'm hearing about some of these new HSS's. Hope these new owners get their issues resolved. I'm keeping my HS724WA that I bought last year. I really liked the new features. You would think Honda would have noticed issues on the pre production models.


----------



## vinnyNH (Dec 30, 2015)

It is not the RPM of the unit. I always ran mine with full throttle. 

It will only happen when I have about an inch or less of wet snow. Unfortunately, we get wet snow a lot where I live. When it get clogged, because of its small opening in the chute, it is almost impossible to clear the chute. Forget about using that useless tool that included. What a joke. 

I don't think the dealer can do anything about it since it is really not them who caused the problem but an engineering issue with Honda. I think Honda should do something about it, maybe fix the design of the chute opening.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

vinnyNH said:


> It is not the RPM of the unit. I always ran mine with full throttle.
> 
> It will only happen when I have about an inch or less of wet snow. Unfortunately, we get wet snow a lot where I live. When it get clogged, because of its small opening in the chute, it is almost impossible to clear the chute. Forget about using that useless tool that included. What a joke.
> 
> I don't think the dealer can do anything about it since it is really not them who caused the problem but an engineering issue with Honda. I think Honda should do something about it, maybe fix the design of the chute opening.


An inch or less is barely enough for any two-stage blower. A single stage machine would do better, or even one of those wide pusher type shovels. If you have a wide area, push it into long pile-like rows then get out the 2-stage to blow them away.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

SnowG said:


> An inch or less is barely enough for any two-stage blower. A single stage machine would do better, or even one of those wide pusher type shovels. If you have a wide area, push it into long pile-like rows then get out the 2-stage to blow them away.


+1.

Sometimes, I will use the SS to blow it into a pack, so it won't have the reach.
Then followup with the 2Stager to get it out of the way


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

After 3 storms with my new HSS 1332 I can add that I am very happy with it.

I debated this heavily and am very glad I went with the 1332 over the 928 . I was very concerned about the 928 power and the lack of articulated chute and auger protection system further justified it for me.

The power of the 1322 is more than adequate and it threw 6 inches of very heavy wet snow with no issues. It did however clog on me a few times while I was "cleaning up " small areas but I attributed it to the slush that was packing into ice. I will add that the clearing stick is next to useless .

I love the electric articulated chute and find its ability to precisely control where the snow is thrown to be absolutely worth the extra few seconds it may take to turn from full lock to lock.


The auger protection system saved me last night after hitting a brick sized chunk of ice . Now I can say I've used every feature and seen the benefits of them for sure.

The electric start feature felt a bit overkill when I ordered it but I now find that also to be handy and a safety feature as well because the ease of starting makes me less likely to keep it running when stepping away for a second or to clear the chute or auger housing ...


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Blepski said:


> The electric start feature felt a bit overkill when I ordered it but I now find that also to be handy and a safety feature as well because *the ease of starting makes me less likely to keep it running when stepping away for a second or to clear the chute or auger housing* ...


 Interesting observation.


----------



## vinnyNH (Dec 30, 2015)

Keep in mind it is only if the snow is wet slushy type snow. I never have that problem with the Ariens 2 stage before. 





SnowG said:


> An inch or less is barely enough for any two-stage blower. A single stage machine would do better, or even one of those wide pusher type shovels. If you have a wide area, push it into long pile-like rows then get out the 2-stage to blow them away.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

My wet, heavy, slushy snow experience [last Friday Boston area]. With less than 6" of wet snow, full throttle with combination of slow drive speed, you will get clogged, no doubt! However, doing full throttle and max drive speed, no clog. Small chute opening isn't the issue. The HSS needs more snow to work efficiently.


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

I think nzone is correct my neighbor has the old hs 1332 I have the new hss 1332.
I could have a lot more speed than him on my snowblower the length and height of the trows was equal in the snow.

The snow conditions on the ground was about 40cm of snow


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

SnowG said:


> An inch or less is barely enough for any two-stage blower. A single stage machine would do better, or even one of those wide pusher type shovels. If you have a wide area, push it into long pile-like rows then get out the 2-stage to blow them away.


thats what I do


----------

